
Should we consider adolescence to last until age 24? (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/21/16909268/adolescence-health-policy-psychology-age-24
======
Findeton
We really don't need to give young adults just another excuse more to avoid
accountability.

------
anewdirection
No, we should move it younger, and stop infantalizing adults, but who wants
responsibility?

